# Icd10 coding for tick bite



## angel1101 (Jun 8, 2016)

How do I code a tick bite on the shoulder; the child came in and the physician removed the tick with tweezers; the child got it while in school.  Can the insect bite (nonvenomous) be used? thank you


----------

